# Smallville Season 6 DVD release



## Susie Bould (Oct 16, 2007)

SMALLVILLE SEASON 6 DVD RELEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The rivalry between Clark Kent and Lex Luthor finally explodes into a fierce good-versus-evil battle as Warner Home Video releases *Smallville: The Complete Sixth Season* on DVD on 22 October 2007. Packed with all-new extras including in-depth features, brand new trailers, deleted scenes and more this six-disc box set is a must-own for fans of Smallville and Superman.

A NEW ENEMY – GREEN ARROW!
Lex isn't Clark's only problem as Season Six opens. An exciting new foe for Superman joins the action: legendary graphic novel character Green Arrow, played by Justin Hartley, is added to the superb regular cast which includes Tom Welling, Kristin Kreuk, Michael Rosenbaum, Allison Mack, Annette O'Toole, John Glover and Erica Durance. The Green Arrow character has a long and distinguished history within graphic novels, having been a fan favourite since he made his print debut in 1941. 


SYNOPSIS
They tried to be friends, but their chosen paths set them on a collision course. The Clark Kent and Lex Luthor rivalry that fans have long expected finally comes to a head in Smallville: The Complete Sixth Season, the spectacular series that reinterprets the characters and events of Superman mythology from its roots. Adding to the rivalry: Lana Lang becomes Mrs. Luthor. Clark/Superman would be stunned to find out why she says yes. But that's not all that's stunning: Green Arrow forms the Justice League. Will Clark join? Phantom Zone escapees menace Earth. Can Clark stop them? LuthorCorp expands its dark experiments. Will an awesome kryptonite-powered army be the result? The answers – and thrills – are all here in Smallville: The Complete Sixth Season!

DC COMICS
DC Comics, a Warner Bros. Entertainment Company, is the largest English-language publisher of comics in the world and home to such iconic characters as Superman, Batman, Wonder Woman and the Sandman. These DC Super Heroes and others have starred in comic books, movies, television series (both animated and live-action) and cyberspace, thrilling audiences of all ages for generations.

BONUS FEATURES
In addition to all 22 action-packed episodes, this six-disc box set includes an impressive range of brand new extras that help bring fans of the series closer than ever to their heroes:

*Green Arrow: The History of the Emerald Archer*- Since the early 1940s Oliver Queen aka Green Arrow has grown in popularity and respect. Once seen as the poor man's Batman, he later evolved into a nuanced character which has rivaled some of the best superheroes in the industry. This retrospective will feature interviews with the living legends that were fortunate enough to have written or inked this character through the years. The character's lineage will be traced from his opulent roots to the new storyline featured in _Smallville_.

*Smallville: Big Fans* - Superman can rival any franchise, and this documentary is set on showing just how powerful the forces are behind the almost epic fandom associated with this title. Presenting the results of an online search which was conducted recently to locate the “Ultimate Smallville Fan”, this feature will examine the show's legacy as a part of the global Superman phenomenon. 

*The Oliver Queen Chronicles* - These animated mobisodes made their debut on the extra small screen of a mobile phone. For the first time they can now become a part of the Smallville fan's library: tracing the original story of Green Arrow through animation, the viewer is treated to a refreshing take on how Oliver Queen made his transformation to the Emerald Archer. 

*Superman Doomsday trailer* – trailer for the all-new animated adventure based on the best selling graphic novel of all time and which includes the death of the Man of Steel!

*Deleted scenes *– scenes from twelve episodes that didn't quite make the final cut.


----------

